# West Fork Clear Creek - Empire(log)



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Cliff, do you mean below the stuff we cleaned? After the main drop? I was planning on hitting tomorrow with a buddy.

Is it cleanable?


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah its the the middle of the main stuff below the boof into the busy. All three channels are choked. The channel on the right could use a douching. Three cuts should be good.

have fun


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Kent, you're lowering yourself to running low class Empire mank??

Thanks, I'll try to get down there tonight & clean it so we can get on it this weekend.

Did you guys find it clean from town down to there? I hadn't checked up by town yet.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 20, 2004)

Kaleb 

I don't know how cleanable the right side is. The left side logs might be a better solution, but I don't know what you can do on the right, with those beavers you got. Definitely some work.

The log is in that channel we looked at together - downstream, across the bridge & past the house.


When we ran it a couple of weeks ago - there was a portage required up above where some wood had gathered in the left channel(common log placement). 

I might be able to come up there today, but can not get there till after 6.

Cliff


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

call me if you're able, I'm down for having some help if it's sketchy.

KT


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah well West Fork proper is still too high, so I'll settle for West fork B team. Actually that section below the boof is quality all the way to the bridge. especially at high flows. I wouldn't mess with it any lower. Anyway I know my s*&^t stinks like all the rest of my fellow mank-a-trons.

Kent


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

When no logs exist in the lower part of WF CC, can you combine the upper stretch with this Empire stretch?


----------



## Slot (Jun 15, 2004)

Tuesday night we cleaned out the 3 ugly pungee sticks in the entrance hole of Z Gorge that would have caused major problems if we hadn't checked it on the way up. Also, got the big log out of I-40.

It was a good season up there. Too bad the waters gone. 

Be careful out kung-fu boating at these lower levels.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Dave, there's still plenty of water in there!
(for those of us pussies that aren't rocking it at 350!!)
Johnny, no, there's a ton of flat in between that we wouldn't waste the time on (and a bunch of private property).


----------

